# Updated page, give me feedback



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Here's my cardomain page


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/723242/1


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks pretty coo, got a close up of the rims


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.aewheel.com/msr/wheels_detail.cfm?id=243


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

now thats whats upp


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Does that mean you like it? LOL


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ack
23lbs per wheel for a 17"


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yea I like em


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nice car, good looking wheels although they are a bit on the heavy side. the colors go great together. since you already have the cai, now its time to go for a catback exhaust (ill reccomend VS Exhaust w/ 2.5 in piping). the should is outta this would.


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

*..*

Lookin nice :thumbup:
I was thinkin about some black chrome lips for my spec


----------

